# 1.8t Engine Wire Harness Swap?



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

Edit: Switch pins 11 & 12 in the 14 pin connector with spots 2 & 3 and switch pins 2 and 3 on the speed sensor plug and everything else matches. New engine harness for $99. Read thread for pics and help. 

I have a 2002 AWP Manual GTI. Would there be any difference in the engine wire harness between the manual and automatic harness? The coil harness is about due for a change out and if there is no difference in the harness I want to hop on that complete harness deal and swap the whole thing. 
The dealership gave me part # 
06A-971-627-MF for my manual 
Automatic part # 
06A-971-627-NC 
Same year, same engine code. 
Does anybody know if there is a difference? 
Thanks.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

*BUMP* 

My 1.8T is from an automatic, i cant seem to find a difference.


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

A manual harness will work in an automatic car, just did it a month or so ago. But the automatic harness won't work in an standard trans car as there is no wiring for the speed sensor AFAIK.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

So everything else should line up and work fine besides the wiring for the speed sensor? And for that I could just use the wiring already on the car, correct? 
Thanks. 
Bump for more info


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

coolvdub said:


> A manual harness will work in an automatic car, just did it a month or so ago. But the automatic harness won't work in an standard trans car as there is no wiring for the speed sensor AFAIK.


 Wow, And here i was thinking that i was missing part of my wiring harness. 

This is confirmed, My wiring does not have anything for the speed sensor, I'm in the process of wiring it in.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

So AmIdYfReAk, 
Does this seem like a pretty easy alternative to wire in the speed sensor wires and just use the automatic harness for my manual? 
Do you have any pics or details of how it should be done? 
Thanks.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Mine isnt being done in a Mk4, its a swap. 

so its a little different, You could however take apart the manual harness that you own, and install one from an automatic and add it in. 

its only three connections going to the interior


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

Can you post a pic of the wiring harness you have and the corresponding pins? I should be able to help from there. I have always dealt with the harness with the speed sensor attached.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

This is the top of 06A-971-627-NC
I'm not sure what the part in silver is because I thought that was the part that should be missing for the speed sensor.
The wires from what ever that is seems to go to the 14 pin plug in spots 11 & 12. Pins 2 &3 are unused as swishersweets59 said they would be on an auto car in his diy.
So what the hell is this plug? 
And could I just remove the pins from 11 & 12 and put them in to spots 2 & 3 so they connect to the speed sensor for a manual.
I'll get pics of the 14 pin connector that in my car up soon


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

The plug with the silver heat shield should be your speed sensor plug. I didn't think they made two separate harnesses, as far as I know the harness is the same and it is just altered depending on whether it is an automatic or manual transmission. 

But either way in your situation it looks like you should have everything you need.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

i got an auto harness on ecs brand new for 100 

i started tracing wires and they were off in some spots compared to what my bentley was showing for some reason 

i ended up cutting the sections i needed and splicing them into my harness 
-injectors 
-coils 
-random plugs 

also nice to use for extending with oem colors


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

When you say "off" do you mean at the pins for the ecu? 
Can you elaborate a little more?


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

swishersweets59 said:


> The plug with the silver heat shield should be your speed sensor plug. I didn't think they made two separate harnesses, as far as I know the harness is the same and it is just altered depending on whether it is an automatic or manual transmission.
> 
> But either way in your situation it looks like you should have everything you need.


 I was waiting for the swisher and like a golden god of wires the mofo finally shows up! 
My main question then is do the pins for what I thought as well would be the speed sensor need their positions swapped to 2 and 3 for a manual car. 

Thanks for all the chipped in knowledge so far, I'll have a bentley shortly but I'm trying to gather up all the little screws and other cheap little crap I need for my car so everything can be ordered in one go from ECS.


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ah I see. The harness you have is a complete harness that includes the fuel rails. Correct? 

Give me a day or two and I'll get my 14-pin connector and take a pic of it for you so that you know exactly which pins you need where. 

Sound good? 

I'll also see what i can pull up in ETKA about that exact wiring harness.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

yes it's the complete harness. 
Any pics will help 
Thanks.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

just curious but why are you swapping the entire harness just because the coil pack section?


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

There are a lot of other broken clips on my harness and judging how bad the coil wires and how bad the engine compartment looked when I started on the car, I just figured why not change the whole thing and if it is only the difference between switching the 2 pins to make it work with a manual car, then this is a great $100 dollar harness compared to spending 800+ for the manual harness.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

hithard02 said:


> There are a lot of other broken clips on my harness and judging how bad the coil wires and how bad the engine compartment looked when I started on the car, I just figured why not change the whole thing and if it is only the difference between switching the 2 pins to make it work with a manual car, then this is a great $100 dollar harness compared to spending 800+ for the manual harness.


 gotcha, i can sell you a manual harness for like $100 plus shipping if you want then you know it will work without messing with trying to make sure to run the extra wires and such


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll get you a pic and be able to work with you on the harness tomorrow afternoon. I have a golf tournament until about 1 and then after that I am free.


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

Which pins are going to the extra plug you have on your harness? I want to make sure they are the same as the manual speed sensor.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

The wires from that plug look to go into pins 11 and 12 on the 14 pin connector.
So from what we're assuming should be the speed sensor plug pin 1 goes to 11 and pin 3 goes to 12. Pin 2 (brown ground) i'm not sure where it ends up.
Pins 2 and 3 are empty on the 14 pin connector.


----------



## Balomo41 (Apr 2, 2009)

you can go to www.ecstuning.com and put in your car type you'll find it there.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

These are pictures of the 14 pin plug in my car. The only difference I see are pins 11-12 and 2-3.
I should have my bentley by the end of the week so I want to try and swap it out next weekend,
any help is appreciated.
















Plug on new automatic harness.


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

If the speed sensor connector fits on the transmission I don't see any reason why you couldn't swap the wires to the 2 & 3 position. Also it looks like the wire colors are corresponding as well. One light blue with white and a black with white.


----------



## hithard02 (Oct 4, 2008)

Update: 
The harness works fine you just need to switch pins 11 &12 in the fourteen pin connector into spots 2 & 3 and switch pins 2 and 3 with each other on the speed sensor plug and you have a brand new harness. 
So compared to all the pin switching and unraveling the whole harness just to do the coil pack replacement harness from ECS this was worth it. 

Here is the DIY for the coil pack wire harness by Swishersweets59 thats filled with pics and info 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ss-Replacement-DIY&highlight=coil+diy+harness


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

just to be more specific on the 14 pin connector. pin 11 into 3 and pin 12 into 2, correct?


----------

